# 2014 Cruze curse Diesel



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Can you post more details about the head gasket? This is the first I've heard of anything that's not sensor or CEL related. I drive mine at WOT all the time and never had any head gasket issues. Any special circumstances in your driving? I am curious about this.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Sure Diesel, It is right behind the dip stick on the cam cover perhaps? Left an oily sooty deposit and it fills the engine compartment and passenger area with a diesel laden vapor. At the dealer now. Like Scott M I have petitioned Gm for a repurchase. Just cannot handle the continual failures with this car. This car is a greek play tradgedy and comedy


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Man. Head Gasket problems too ! Thats a real deal breaker. Well we took a chance on GM's second attempt to introduce a diesel car into the marketplace and it looks like we lost. History is repeating itself. Its like the 5.7L Olds diesel all over again. Maybe they will buy them all back and convert them to gas engines like they did back in the 70's. So sad. All we asked for was a reliable efficient little diesel car. Shouldn't have been too much to ask. Did you buy yours from Mcguire Chevy as well ? I think they only sold 2 and both need to be bought back.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I can understand the frustrations of these issues, but honestly stating that the Cruze Diesel is a horrible car or a Greek tragedy is a stretch. I have over 35000 mi on my Cruze and have not had any issues except for a CEL for the shutters. That was caused by hitting a raccoon. Just like any new model of car there are going to be some with issues. I think over all most of us are happy with our Cruze Diesels. The dealers I go to have been nothing but great. This has honestly been the best car I have ever owned.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Boog good for you. But, no matter how you slice it Scott M and I got lemons. There is nothing you can do to change it. No matter how anyone else feels or that they have had a better experience with no problems do not negate the fact that Scott M and I wound up with two pieces of rotten fruit. These are the facts. Scott N


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Scott M yes yes and yes I probably live close to your proximity. We are living mirrored lives through two lemon Cruzes.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Scott - you have a right to be disappointed and upset - but to extrapolate one possible head gasket issue, and two cars with enough time in the shop to qualify for buy-back, into a comparison with the LF9 is a bit of a stretch. 

Anyone who drops their hard-earned cash on a new set of wheels expects to have the manufacture deliver on their end of the bargain. If this hasn't happened then there are mechanisms in place to achieve a remedy. I'm glad that both you and dieselbrnr are exercising that option. And I'd be curious to know how that compares statistically to a similar sample of gasoline-powered Cruze. 

Nevertheless, whatever the outcome, and whatever your next ride will be, I hope that it will achieve a better fit for your needs.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Scott - you have a right to be disappointed and upset - but to extrapolate one possible head gasket issue, and two cars with enough time in the shop to qualify for buy-back, into a comparison with the LF9 is a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Anyone who drops their hard-earned cash on a new set of wheels expects to have the manufacture deliver on their end of the bargain. If this hasn't happened then there are mechanisms in place to achieve a remedy. I'm glad that both you and dieselbrnr are exercising that option. And I'd be curious to know how that compares statistically to a similar sample of gasoline-powered Cruze.
> 
> Nevertheless, whatever the outcome, and whatever your next ride will be, I hope that it will achieve a better fit for your needs.


I do confess to being very cranky about the whole thing and it is effecting my posts. I realize some might take it personally when I vent. I will tone it down because nobody likes reading people getting snippy with each other. I drove a new Silverado off the lot 3 years and 45,000 miles ago and never went back. No squeaks,leaks, rattles or any problems of any kind. Thats what I expect from a brand new GM vehicle. If your vehicle hasn't given you that. Maybe you are making excuses for it because you like it so much. I dont know. I agree its to soon to tell the future legacy of this car. Comparing it to the Olds diesel is certainly premature and based more on emotion but based on what I see I think there is reasonable cause for concern.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> I do confess to being very cranky about the whole thing and it is effecting my posts. I realize some might take it personally when I vent. I will tone it down because nobody likes reading people getting snippy with each other. I drove a new Silverado off the lot 3 years and 45,000 miles ago and never went back. No squeaks,leaks, rattles or any problems of any kind. Thats what I expect from a brand new GM vehicle. If your vehicle hasn't given you that. Maybe you are making excuses for it because you like it so much. I dont know. I agree its to soon to tell the future legacy of this car. Comparing it to the Olds diesel is certainly premature and based more on emotion but based on what I see I think there is reasonable cause for concern.


FWIW my first new car, a 1988 Caprice 9C1, spent an inordinate amount of time at the dealer during it's first year. I had just spent the equivalent of an entire year's before-tax salary on it (~$37,000 in 2014 dollars) and I expected to have the perfect new car that I ordered from GM. After a year of almost bi-weekly visits to the dealer, getting to know everybody in fixed-ops on a first-name basis, and my colleagues telling me that I had bought a lemon, that car ran like a charm for 12+ years and remains my favorite car of all time. When I was forced to part with it, I sold it to one of my employees who continued to run it for several more years before exporting it, I think, to Greece. 

Here's hoping that things work out for you and dieselbrnr.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Tomco thank you for the well wishes I appreciate it. Hey I want to have faith too.....but im all out. I cannot drive or own a car that at every moment has a gun to my head on reliability issues. If I were working I would have to burn time just to deal with this, just another factor that people forget about when you are in this situation...that is never made back up. I certainly hope that all the rest of you have care free and high mileage driving. I am left now with nothing but the aforementioned recourse...best wishes and stay well.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Boog, Trust me I do not wish my troubles on you.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Scott M I agree with you on the aspect that it should have been (wrung out) more on the proving ground before being put out to market.
I hate to say it but I think the competitors focus more in this arena.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

Definitely sorry about the problems you all are having. I know the pain, but fortunately not with my Diesel Cruze. I'm still a short timer to it: a bit less than two months so far. But it has been great in that short amount of time. I hope that whatever you all replace yours with turns out to be a winner!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

You have had the diesel Cruze available a little over a year, in Australia we have had it since 2009 and have had a couple of updates to the engine and I have not heard of any more complaints than the petrol one gets and most give no problems with the engine. America chose to go with a different engine and in other countries it is reliable. I am sorry to hear of your problems but please don't compare it to an engine that was a converted petrol design and not a complete diesel design from the start.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Amen Aussie


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Feel sorry for you.What i don't understand is that GM has been making car/diesel engines for years and selling them round the world. This is not something new to them.
If you want to sell diesel in US, better make them reliable.People still have memories from the 80s


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Aussie, thanks for your imput. This engine is an Opel engine that was tried and true in Europe. I think its the emissons that's the weak link


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Aussie said:


> You have had the diesel Cruze available a little over a year, in Australia we have had it since 2009 and have had a couple of updates to the engine and I have not heard of any more complaints than the petrol one gets and most give no problems with the engine. America chose to go with a different engine and in other countries it is reliable. I am sorry to hear of your problems but please don't compare it to an engine that was a converted petrol design and not a complete diesel design from the start.



Sorry, That was a borderline rant on my part.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Every manufacturer and model seem to have some with problems like that while others exactly the same have none. The head ache is whey you're the one with the lemon. Good luck.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm interested to know what the build dates are on the Cruze Diesels that are having lots of issues. It seems the ones with later build dates (late 2013-present) seem to be having more issues than the ones built before that date. Granted mine only has less than 12,000 km's on it (less than 8,000 miles), but the only issue it has had is the block heater cord recall.


----------



## winterset (Jan 21, 2015)

My half shaft separated at 300 miles and my surge tank cracked and dumped coolant at 10,000. Luckily it didnt overheat. Now fuel system is unhappy. I think the fuel froze here in the northeast last week and the car would not start. 6 months ago the battery went dead for no reason.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Nope. January 2014 and not a problem yet. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

dieselbrnr said:


> Sure Diesel, It is right behind the dip stick on the cam cover perhaps? Left an oily sooty deposit and it fills the engine compartment and passenger area with a diesel laden vapor. At the dealer now. Like Scott M I have petitioned Gm for a repurchase. Just cannot handle the continual failures with this car. This car is a greek play tradgedy and comedy


So are you sure it's a HG? Is that what the dealer told you? HG leak would be LOUD and prob throw CELs for all kinds of thing related to an incomplete combustion. Maybe a hose blew off, pcv?


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

2014 Chevrolet Cruze Parts - GM Parts Department: Buy genuine GM auto parts & aftermarket accessories at wholesale prices.


Classy56 said:


> So are you sure it's a HG? Is that what the dealer told you? HG leak would be LOUD and prob throw CELs for all kinds of thing related to an incomplete combustion. Maybe a hose blew off, pcv?


Could be the cam cover gasket. Low pressure leak, engine oil.


----------

